# Tortilla press in Hong Kong



## gakman (Dec 12, 2012)

Any idea where I can find something like this in Hong Kong?


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

gakman said:


> Any idea where I can find something like this in Hong Kong?


You can try the kitchenware shops located at Shanghai Street in Yau Ma Tei.

Shanghai Street (Kitchenware) | Hong Kong Tourism Board


----------

